# What is your work attire?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Carhart carpenter jeans, catapillar steel toe work boots, company provided T shirt.

~Matt


----------



## JvH87 (Jul 21, 2009)

blacklader pants, polo shirt, timberland pro steel toe boots:thumbsup:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Lee Dungarees, Company Shirt & Wolverine Steel Toed Boots.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I was the house electrician in a nudist colony, redwings and a tool belt.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

The other day I was sandals, shorts and a t-shirt.


"Born free...." :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wearguard / Aramark 102 shirts











Wearguard / Aramark 201 pants









RedWing 1412 boots








​


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lately it's been boxers and bare feet, I been doing stuff around the house.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Great for those hot days, commando a must.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Company T-shirt, Carhartt or Craftsman work pants, and Red Wing steel toes. As well as a hard hat at times.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Plain white t-shirt, tucked into some solid color BDU's and a pair of these:









I've put these boots through hell the past 3 years and they're beginning to show it. Best 130 bucks I spent on boots so far. No silly coolmax material, just leather and cordura nylon, keeps my feet cool like no other, (boot that is). Relatively light, and definitely flexible around the ankle.

You can buy them direct from Altama at www.altama.com


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Company T-shirt, carhartt work pants and Redwing work boots 921.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Great for those hot days, commando a must.


I see (2) screwdrivers and a hammer... where do you keep your pliers??

The wirenuts I figured out on my own :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Shiny blue hot pants and a pink boa.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Care to post a picture Marc?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Shiny blue hot pants and a pink boa.


No, what do you wear to work _during the day?_


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Are you insinuating that Marc is some kind of cross dresser at night?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Are you insinuating that Marc is some kind of cross dresser at night?


Not at all. He just has a strange fixation with all things homosexual for some reason. :laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I saw a fella from Mister Electric today at the supply house. He looked pretty proffesional but not very comfortable. Polyblend pants and shirt. I liked the American flag on his arm. 
I wear grey carhart carpenter pants and either a black or red pocket t shirt, w company logo. And redwing boots on my feet.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Care to post a picture Marc?


 Where is 480sparky?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Where is 480sparky?


I'm still in Iowa.

I get parole Sept. 19th.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Great for those hot days, commando a must.


 just as long as the guy working above you doesnt have one:laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I saw a fella from Mister Electric today at the supply house. He looked pretty proffesional but not very comfortable. Polyblend pants and shirt. I liked the American flag on his arm.
> I wear grey carhart carpenter pants and either a black or red pocket t shirt, w company logo. And redwing boots on my feet.


 poly blend? thats a big no no


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

myself levis, t shirt , button up shirt in the winter i hate sweatshirts, carolina boots.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

they had some tool rig that was a vest and pants. it made you look like a swat team guy. i dont think anyone bought it.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> myself levis, t shirt , button up shirt in the winter i hate sweatshirts, carolina boots.


 I only will wear jeans if I am on some kind of rough wire or doing really dirty work. They dont look to proffesional IMO. But to each his own. 
The Mr Electric dude looked ok but that whole type of uniform is outdated in my opinion. All he needed was a hat and he would look just like one of those old style service men from the 50's that you would see in a gas station or like a good humor man or better yet the Maytag man.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I'm still in Iowa.
> 
> I get parole Sept. 19th.


 :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I only will wear jeans if I am on some kind of rough wire or doing really dirty work. They dont look to proffesional IMO. But to each his own.
> The Mr Electric dude looked ok but that whole type of uniform is outdated in my opinion. All he needed was a hat and he would look just like one of those old style service men from the 50's that you would see in a gas station or like a good humor man or better yet the Maytag man.


 my point about the polyester was 70-e. 
i can understand what your saying about looking professional if you have to deal with the public. 
i thankfully dont have to deal with the public, imo most public suck.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

captkirk said:


> better yet the Maytag man.


 did he look lonely:laughing:


----------



## Benny (Dec 16, 2008)

Jeans, Redwings, and pocketless t-shirt since I'm currently working in a food production plant that doesn't allow pockets


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Benny said:


> Jeans, Redwings, and pocketless t-shirt since I'm currently working in a food production plant that doesn't allow pockets


 id be lost with out my pocket.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i think a uniform looks good. looks a lot more professional than a guy in ripped jeans and a dirty shirt.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

White t shirt, carhartt logger double knee pants, georgia romeo's, or my danner rain forrest boots.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

If I am meeting people to talk business I like to infuse the collar shirt and khaki action. Working its usually supply house freebie shirt and ****ies, oh and I wear sneakers every chance I get. Boots when I feel its necessary, but those sneakers are always in the van.

Ha they censored ****ies.....sucks if a rep wants to post here.....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> ............Ha they censored ****ies.....sucks if a rep wants to post here.....


There are ways around getting Díckíes to show up. :whistling2:

It would really suck if you wanted your name in your signature, and your name is Díck.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Shiny blue hot pants and a pink boa.


Is this how you dress off hours?


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

this is me next to the lift during a install.

5.11 tactical cargo pants
5.11 tactical shirt
cheap $9.99 fleece jacket from target


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. I just bought these Timberland Pro Steel Toe *CG
Leather Hiking Boots boots and 2 pairs of Blak work pants. I may grab a few carhatt tees and a few polos with the company name.
W00t. I'm all excited about work now


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> this is me next to the lift during a install.
> 
> 5.11 tactical cargo pants
> 5.11 tactical shirt
> cheap $9.99 fleece jacket from target


I think you might need to buy a razor, your beard is out of control. :laughing:


~Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> this is me next to the lift during a install.
> 
> 5.11 tactical cargo pants
> 5.11 tactical shirt
> cheap $9.99 fleece jacket from target


pretty awesome Al Quieda beard action you've got going on there.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> this is me next to the lift during a install.
> 
> 5.11 tactical cargo pants
> 5.11 tactical shirt
> cheap $9.99 fleece jacket from target


Don't all those flies bother you?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I was thinking it was one of those bee beards.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Polo company shirt and clean blue jeans. Should probably wear kakis but I like my jeans wich are mostly carhart.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I like my beard


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> id be lost with out my pocket.


 Me too.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I think you might need to buy a razor, your beard is out of control. :laughing:
> 
> 
> ~Matt





MDShunk said:


> pretty awesome Al Quieda beard action you've got going on there.


 :laughing: Rough crowd.:laughing:


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Lately it's been boxers and bare feet, I been doing stuff around the house.


Me too, There is Not work. Normally I wear a Work Shirt/Company Shirt, pair of jeans/****ies and a pair of steal toe boots.


----------



## Faultfinder1 (Apr 21, 2009)

All you guys wearing steel-toes, have you ever tried composite or fiber safety toe boots? Just before I busted another hernia which has had me out of work since March I was wearing Timberland Titan Pro's. Uber comfortable and almost as light as sneakers. I had to have electrical-rated footwear at the time, and these covered that as well. 

Other than that, to maintain the thread - was FR Jeans and long-sleeved button up blue or tan FR shirt. I was working for a utility contractor and 100% FR was the solid rule. 
Now I'm pretty much in the PJ's/sweats all day gang unless I get lucky enough to have an interview or do the rare side-job. 


www.faultlocating.com


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Red lace bikini skivvies, Calvin Klein's skin tight jeans and a tank top.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Depends on what I am doing but ALWAYS Levi's or Wrangler's then t-shirt, golf shirt or dress shirt.


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i think a uniform looks good. looks a lot more professional than a guy in ripped jeans and a dirty shirt.


We were having this discussion during coffee break one day, I'd had to agree that some dirt and rips showed a productive man who didn't mind getting dirty to get the job done.

I can't remember the last time I came home from work without dirt on my clothes and if I get a little rip on a pair of $45 pants I'm not throwing them away. 

If I were in an office with formal attire it would be different. I expect my lawyer and doctor to be in clean clothes. When I have a serviceman come over to do manual labor, I can't fault him for being dressed for the job.

Just my opinion...


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

SideWorker said:


> We were having this discussion during coffee break one day, I'd had to agree that some dirt and rips showed a productive man who didn't mind getting dirty to get the job done.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I came home from work without dirt on my clothes and if I get a little rip on a pair of $45 pants I'm not throwing them away.
> 
> ...


I agree to a degree, for instance a lot of my shirts and pants have no-alox and pvc stains where I wipe my hand off on the side or a worn knee or screwdriver hole in the pocket etc....and I don't really care about that stuff. But I personally cant stand seeing guys dressed in cut off pants or camos or t shirts with the sleeves cut off or wife beaters.....I don't care what you do, at work dressed like that you look like a bum.


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I agree to a degree, for instance a lot of my shirts and pants have no-alox and pvc stains where I wipe my hand off on the side or a worn knee or screwdriver hole in the pocket etc....and I don't really care about that stuff. But I personally cant stand seeing guys dressed in cut off pants or camos or t shirts with the sleeves cut off or wife beaters.....I don't care what you do, at work dressed like that you look like a bum.


What's camos?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

SideWorker said:


> What's camos?



I think it's short for camisole. I don't think that word is used too much in the States. I think it is more European/Australian. Basically a tight shirt?


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> I think it's short for camisole. I don't think that word is used too much in the States. I think it is more European/Australian. Basically a tight shirt?


I would NEVER give her grief over wearing that to work.


----------



## Faultfinder1 (Apr 21, 2009)

THAT...is impressive! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

camos = camouflage


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

Great for those hot days, commando a must. 
 __________________
Bob Badger
Electrical Construction and Maintenance
MA, RI, CT 







 

I especially like the rivets by the nether region, lol!!!!!!!


----------



## arelec (Aug 10, 2009)

What I wear depends on the work I'm doing. I like a clean unripped pair of Carhartt jeans, T-shirt and my Doc Martins(work boots not sandles). If I'm doing attic or crawl space work or doing parking lot light trenches I will wear my old ripped jeans since that is probably where they got ripped in the first place. I actually prefer to see a tradesman in jeans, not dress pants and a collared shirt. It is just not right in my mind. Those clothes belong in the office (or on the golf course) not on the job, but I'm the guy that shows up to a wedding on the Harley with leathers on.:whistling2:


----------

